# Does anyone make Floor Cloths?



## simi-steading

I hope this is the right forum for this question.. 

Just wondering if anyone else makes floor cloths?

I've got a very large one I was working on, then got stopped in the middle.. I am going to have to get it finished up soon so we have it for the new place I guess.. 

Just curious if anyone else makes these? If so, do you sell them, or just make them for yourself.. 

I got to thinking about them again, and wondering if there's any spare cash in selling them? I know there's some market, but not sure how much.. 

Here's some pictures of it.. I'm a lot further along.. mostly need to just add the broken border.. 

The last picture is the design I basically "borrowed". We figured it would go well with our mission furniture..


----------



## okiemom

very cool. I have only seen them made on decorating shows. they sound like so much fun. everything from simple to ornate like yours.


----------



## Chixarecute

Very nice!


----------



## simi-steading

Thank you. This one I've done with boiled linseed to prep the canvas, and the design in oil paints so it would hold up longer.. the only problem with that is, is letting it dry in between... Just getting to the point you see in the latter picture was probably two months with all the dry time.. Took about three weeks for drying in the sun for the linseed to cure before I could start painting...

The tan background I did using white and a tan color, to kind of simulate a stained cloth...


----------



## dawnpacz

Very nice floor cloth! I used to make them and sell them at craft shows. I made smaller ones for the kitchen. I hand painted mine in acrylic. I used to do the crafts shows many years ago, didn't make a killing on them, but did well. You could check furniture stores or designer show rooms. Good luck.


----------



## sss3

You are so creative. Don't know what the material used was. I've read; linoleum, flipped over can be used. I really like what you've done. Hope to see final pics.


----------



## simi-steading

Thanks.. It will be a while before it's done.. got a couple months of moving first.. then it will probably take a few months to finish it... 

I believe it was called Duck Canvas was what I used.


----------



## rabbitgeek

This is new to me! Maybe I've seen it in a magazine? But your design looks great! Keep us posted!


----------

